
Patrick Collison's Bookshelf - jellyksong
http://patrickcollison.com/bookshelf
======
jacquesm
And I thought I was a pretty voracious reader, now I feel like I just left
kindergarten. Thanks Patrick for giving me several years worth of reading
(I'll probably need even stronger reading glasses after a fraction of this
list).

